# General > General Knives & Blades >  Assistance Sought:  Gerber BMF and original LMF Knives

## Daniel Nighteyes

Greetings to all,

I recently joined this board, primarily due to *AR-7*'s posting about his Gerber BMF knife.  I am developing the definitive history of the Gerber BMF, and original LMF, knives for use by collectors and others.

I have been working directly with Gerber, but unfortunately their historical information can best (and most diplomatically) be described as "spotty".  So, I am now developing a knife-by-knife database.  If any of you have one or more Gerber BMF knives, and/or original Gerber LMF, knives, please help me out.

What I sorely need are (a) the serial number on the blade, (b) photos of the blade --there are four variations, (c) photos of the logo on the sheath -- there are three variations, (d) photos of the back of the sheath at the top -- there are three variations, and (e) for the BMF _only_, photos of the included compass -- there are two.


Thanks!

-- *Nighteyes*

*Sadly, Daniel has passed on.  Please feel free to comment in the thread for the benefit of others though.*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Anyone?  Anyone?  Buehler?  Anyone?

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

I'm not ignoring you, I just have never owned such a knife.

At one point I strongly considered getting one, but I also was strongly poor so made do with the knives My Dad had given me / or a few I beat / ground out of found metal.

Then I discovered some of the writings of the older guys like kephart and nessmuk and my thinking on knives changed and I started carrying a axe, and smaller knives.

Not I am still a fan of small fixed blade knives (providing 4 - 6 inch blades are small to you).

I have again developed a love for larger knives, typically 8 - 15 inch blades.  I find ones like the condor kumunga and bowie styles, and stuff like the Becker BK9 to fit the bill for these blades.

I guess things go in circles for me.

The BMF seems to be a nearly indestructable blade from all I have heard, whether or not one prefers its style.

I wish I could help and should I run up on anyone with one I will attempt to gather your info and pass it on.

Good hunting

Thad

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I owned the LMF but it was stolen with other knives six years ago.  The knife I had had a bead blasted blade and a dense foam handle with a nylon sheath.  I wish I had the knife still and could help you.  When I was in the Marine Corps many Marines carried those knives.

----------


## AR7

Hi Daniel.

You already knows about my knife as much as me  :Laugh: 

Here is a picture of the serial number...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a photo of the compass (now part of my Eskabar kit).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As soon as I can I will make a better photo of the compass (a Silva Starter) and I will post it.

Sorry I can't do more to help you...

----------


## kyratshooter

You would get much better response if you ask us about our Moras!

It is difficult to believe that a company would serialize a blade and then not keep up with the changes they made in that series.  That sort of confirms my belief that these companies do everything they do as marketing hype.  

"Each 999.9% pure gold clad coin with a seperate serial number and a cirtificate of authenticity yours today only for only $19.95!!  But wait........!!!" :Euro:

----------


## hunter63

I don't know what they cost new, but I looked up those and it seems they #350 +?

The only way I would spend that much money on a knife, is if I know the maker and it was custom made for me.
So sorry, didn't know about them till y'all brought it up.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> It is difficult to believe that a company would serialize a blade and then not keep up with the changes they made in that series.  That sort of confirms my belief that these companies do everything they do as marketing hype.


Yep, me too.  However, one must remember that Gerber was purchased by Fiskars many years back.  In my dealings with them on this project, I begin to think that much "corporate memory" was lost during the transition. For example, the only Gerber BMF stock photo I have ever seen shows three saw-backed versions -- _none of which_ ever actually made it into production!

Gerber BMF Photograph.JPG

 Of course, that's only my two-hundredths of a dollar.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I don't know what they cost new, but I looked up those and it seems they #350 +?
> 
> The only way I would spend that much money on a knife, is if I know the maker and it was custom made for me.
> So sorry, didn't know about them till y'all brought it up.


The present-day price is because they've been out of production since 1997, and have become collector's items.  Their list prices weren't nearly that much.

----------


## Winter

Daniel, I recall in the mid 90's that AG Russel had some BMF variants with only a single guard.


I came up with a ton of images doing a google image search for Gerber BMF.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Daniel, I recall in the mid 90's that AG Russel had some BMF variants with only a single guard.


There are a number of variants that Gerber made for other firms.  For example, I saw one made for the Cutlery Shoppe, complete with a serial number beginning with "CS-", that had a slightly modified non-sawbacked blade and a studded D-guard.  The sheath had no logo, compass pouch or accessory strap.

----------


## hunter63

> The present-day price is because they've been out of production since 1997, and have become collector's items.  Their list prices weren't nearly that much.


Gotcha, so this is a quest?
What should I be looking for at knife and gun shows?

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I came up with a ton of images doing a google image search for Gerber BMF.


Yup, me too.  Unfortunately, most of the serial numbers aren't visible, so they are of limited use.  Thanks.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Gotcha, so this is a quest?
> What should I be looking for at knife and gun shows?


I'm trying to develop a definitive history of them, for use by collectors and such.  No one has done so, and I think its a worthwhile project.  Gerber has practically no information on them, and misinformation abounds.  I'm trying to develop my own database of BMFs so that I can begin to get some idea of what serial numbers were produced in what year.  There are several variables that will help.

I know one fellow who did this for the Gerber Mark II and another who did it with the Buck 184 "Buckmaster."  None of us is likely to get a dime for our efforts, but that wasn't/isn't the point.

----------


## crashdive123

Like many projects, the journey is the reward.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Like many projects, the journey is the reward.


Ahhh, yes.  The Quest.

The journey so far as been most interesting.  I "found" one Gerber BMF that probably should not exist outside of the Gerber factory, because it was most likely a prototype that never went into production.  But there it was on eBay, and it even had a serial number.  A true one-of-a-kind...

*UPDATE*:  I just "found" another one on Photobucket, and its serial number is very close to the previous one.  It doesn't have a sheath, so some other identifying marks aren't available.

Gerber records make no mention of a "fifth model", and since it has characteristics similar to a "First-Pattern" blade, my present speculation is that they did not distinguish this modification from the original.  (Sorta like Ontario has done with their Mark 3 Mod 0 knives.)

H-m-m-m-m-m-m.   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

And NOW I've "found" a non-sawback knife with the same 7.75-inch blade but a different grind on the false edge.  Gerber has no record of this one, either.

Somehow, I think, the task of documenting these knives is gonna be quite a bit more difficult than I imagined (and my imagination is quite active).  G-r-r-r!

----------


## Beans

AH the ol memories.  I had both the LMF and the BMF back in the late 80's didn't care for either of them enought to keep em. Neither had a saw back blade.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> AH the ol memories.  I had both the LMF and the BMF back in the late 80's didn't care for either of them enought to keep em. Neither had a saw back blade.


And I *LOVED* the LMF (still have it), while being rather "ho-hum" about the BMF (got rid of it).  Like you, neither knife had the sawback blade.

Now, with that said, these knives are still worth documenting.  Anyone who has an example of either is strongly invited to add your knife to my database.  It currently contains better than 250 BMFs, by the way.  (The original Gerber LMFs have proven to be somewhat more difficult to document...)

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Rich

Hi Nighteyes... I have one, first year of production I think. Has the sawtooth blade back. Serial number is 003775, with a "SILVA" Swedish compass. No military type clip of sheath back, rectangular logo, lt brown thread on black. Still want pics?

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Hi Nighteyes... I have one, first year of production I think. Has the sawtooth blade back. Serial number is 003775, with a "SILVA" Swedish compass. No military type clip of sheath back, rectangular logo, lt brown thread on black. Still want pics?


With that serial number and, if the "brown" thread could also be interpreted as "gold" (or yellow) thread, then I agree that it is most likely a first-year knife.  What specific type of Silva Compass came with it?  If it is a first-year knife, it should be an original Silva Starter compass like the one in this pic:

108 First Compass - Silva Starter.jpg

Also, since you said that there was "no military type clip of sheath back", I assume that you did not purchase this knife "new" -- most likely you purchased it from an individual who did purchase it new (and who removed the detachable ALICE clips before selling it to you).

How am I doing so far?

--* Nighteyes*

In case it matters, and with the help of folks like you, I have now documented over 300 Gerber BMF knives.

-- *N.E.*

----------


## Rick

Daniel - I don't know what year that knife was made but if it was after 1998 and made in the USA then the "Silva" compass is made by Johnson Worldwide Outdoors. They own the Silva trademark in North America. They don't actually manufacture them. They contract that out but they do distribute them under the Silva name. 

Silva of Sweden, on the other hand, doesn't even exist anymore. Fiskars bought them a couple of years back and sold off the Brunton and Nexus names (which Silva operated under in the U.S.). Everything sold under the Silva of Sweden name today is made by Fiskars. 

I just thought that info might be helpful for your book.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Daniel - I don't know what year that knife was made but if it was after 1998 and made in the USA then the "Silva" compass is made by Johnson Worldwide Outdoors. They own the Silva trademark in North America. They don't actually manufacture them. They contract that out but they do distribute them under the Silva name. 
> 
> Silva of Sweden, on the other hand, doesn't even exist anymore. Fiskars bought them a couple of years back and sold off the Brunton and Nexus names (which Silva operated under in the U.S.). Everything sold under the Silva of Sweden name today is made by Fiskars. 
> 
> I just thought that info might be helpful for your book.


Rick,

ALL information is helpful. THANX!

Now, with that said, Gerber stopped making the BMF and original LMF knives in 1997.  While I have seen Silva Type 12 compasses that do not carry the "Sweden" mark (and in fact I own a couple), all the Type 12s that originally came with the BMF knives should have the "Sweden" designation.  Gerber stopped including the Silva Starter compass many, MANY years earlier.

I have now documented well over 300 BMFs, and more than 150 original LMFs.  I know when the blade changes took place.  Interestingly, I have recently come across a couple of undocumented BMF blade modifications (strictly speaking there are *SIX* BMF blade profiles rather than the FOUR profiles that Gerber acknowledges) that call my original classification efforts into question.

In addition I have found six examples of BMFs that were made as OEM products for The Cutlery Shoppe, with unique serial numbers.  I have also discovered that Gerber made and marketed a "Final Production Run" series of the original LMF, complete with unique blade markings and special sheath logo.

*WARNING!  WARNING! INFORMATION OVERLOAD!*

I am redirecting my efforts to identifying when certain sheath changes (logo type, compass type, and the presence/absence of Bianchi clips) took place.

And now, being that it is Friday, I am calling "MILLER TIME!" and heading directly to the fridge.  Not passing GO, not collecting $200.

Regards, and Happy Weekend!

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Ace7711

Greetings Nighteyes,

I have purchased my LMF in 1998. Serial # is 052625.
I'll update with photos later.

Ace

So now I hope this photo thing will work
IMG_8356.jpg
IMG_8357.jpg
IMG_8359.jpg
IMG_8360.jpg
IMG_8361.jpg

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

*Ace7711*,

Thanks, and the "photo thing" worked beautifully!  You take good care of your stuff, for sure. With that serial number, it appears that yours was one of the last "regular" (meaning before the "Final Production Run") LMFs made.

I am also quite interested in knowing more about the pouch shown in the last picture. Did you purchase it new?  If so, do you remember the year that you purchased it?  The reason for my question has to do with the logo on the pouch.  It is the same one used on the "Final Production Run" LMFs.

Thanks again!

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Ace7711

The last picture shows how I attached my Gerber Multitool to the pouch of the knife. The original Logo of the knifes pouch is in picture 3.

Regards,
Andreas

----------


## crashdive123

I guess I'm going to show my vast knife knowledge here......I had never even heard of the LMF, or if I did, I don't remember.  Thanks for taking us along on your research Daniel Nighteyes - it's been interesting.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> The last picture shows how I attached my Gerber Multitool to the pouch of the knife. The original Logo of the knifes pouch is in picture 3.
> 
> Regards,
> Andreas


Understood.  My question is, do you remember the year that you purchased said multi-tool? 

It is the logo on the Multi-tool pouch that interests me.  If I know when you purchased the multi-tool, it will give me a good idea of the date when the "Final Production Run" of the original Gerber LMF knives took place.

Small detail -- great importance (to me, at least).

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I guess I'm going to show my vast knife knowledge here......I had never even heard of the LMF, or if I did, I don't remember.  Thanks for taking us along on your research Daniel Nighteyes - it's been interesting.


*Crashdive*,

You're by no means alone in that.  The BMF outsold the original LMF -- at least according to my research to-date -- by about a 3-to-1 margin. The polls haven't closed, so the final numbers are still in doubt.  Between you and me, I suspect that the modern-day Gerber company really doesn't know the sales figures.  (SO MUCH was lost when Fiskars acquired Gerber....) 

Now here's the kicker.  In my opinion, and that of myriad others, the original LMF is actually a good bit more useful than the BMF.  I certainly found that to be true in real-world use back in the late 80s. Though it didn't come with a compass or sharpening steel, the original LMF's blade profile and length, plus its far more comfortable/functional handle, made it a good bit more effective in every-day use than its larger and more cumbersome brother.

Once again, in my decidedly personal and unsupported opinion, Gerber introduced the BMF as a direct competitor to the Buck Model 184 "Buckmaster" knife.  And, in fact, the BMF *was better* than the 184 in many ways.  As is often the case the relatively unheralded, original, LMF was an order of magnitude better.

It should be obvious that, as one who is attempting to document these knives, I own several examples of the BMF and the original LMF.  It should also be obvious that, as a collector, I own * hundreds* of fixed-blade knives. Were I to be forced to choose ONE knife from my collection to be my personal, forever, companion, I would choose an early Gerber LMF -- one without the saw-toothed spine, of course.

But that's just my opinion which, with the addition of about a buck-and-a-quarter, can get you a cuppa coffee at any McDonald's.

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Rick

Daniel - I have that same multi-tool but I don't remember the year I bought it. I looked all over the tool for some kind of date. I even checked my file cabinet for the paperwork (yeah, I keep stuff like that) but it wasn't in there. I'll keep looking for the paperwork. I've had it for a long time but I'm sure I bought it after we moved here. That would be 1990 or later. I seem to remember that I bought it at the Farm and Fleet store. A SWAG would be 1995? and that's all it would be. I definitely bought it after 1990 and I'm sure before 2000. Sorry I can't be more precise.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

*Rick*, my friend:

In the final analysis you are, in fact, a gentleman and a scholar. [Warning -- a _Lord of the Rings_ movie quote follows!] As Sam Gamgee said to Faramir, _"You have shown your quality, sir."_  Thanks so much for your efforts. (I truly mean that, and yes I'm probably a geek.)

Let me add one additional bit of information. Gerber/Fiskars says it manufactured the original LMF through 1997.  Whether they included the labeled "Final Production Run" LMFs in this is a mystery to me (and probably to them as well). The ONLY distinction I have been able to draw between the "regular" LMFs and the "final production run" LMFs is the logo on the sheath.  In any case, the logo-change would have taken place around (shortly before or after) 1997.

Any and all additional information will be welcomed and celebrated.

Regards, and best wishes to all,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Ace7711

Nighteyes, I bought the LMF in 1998 and the Multi-tool in 1997. Hope that helps.
Regards,
Andreas

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

_Andreas_,

Yes, it does help.  It gives some weight to the possibility that Gerber included their "Final Production Run" LMFs in their stated production date range , 1988-1997.

Thanks!

----------


## Ace7711

> Nighteyes, I bought the LMF in 1998 and the Multi-tool in 1997. Hope that helps.
> Regards,
> Andreas


I do recall that the Multi-tool is from 1993 not 1997.
And I also just saw a picture of an LMF that had 'Final Production Run' on th blade number is 053174

----------


## 0331exmc

Hello Daniel,

Very interesting Thread you started here. I finally got a moment to take some pics so that I can add my BEAST to your data. 

My Mother, bless her soul, Bought me my BMF for my birthday in March 1987, as I was going into the Marine Corp soon after. I have no idea (Mom can not recall) if it was purchased in 1986 or 87. The serial number is 011511. Non-serrated blade back. No "gold" thread. I had a silva compass that came with the knife, but I lost that in Panama sometime long ago. 

Unfortunetly, I am not one to save boxes, so I do not have the original box to provide any info from such. 
I carried this BEAST in 2 combat zones during the 6 years I spent in the suck. She ain't all that pretty as I used her without restraint. Sorry for the blood stains. They just never scubbed out. 

I had a LMF that I had hit with some flat earth tone paint back in the day. Regretfully, I sold that to another Marine when I was phasing out. Sure wish I still had that Knife! 

Feel free to ask any question's If It can help your research.

DSCF1211.jpgDSCF1203.jpgDSCF1205.jpgDSCF1202.jpg

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Hello Daniel,
> 
> Very interesting Thread you started here. I finally got a moment to take some pics so that I can add my BEAST to your data. 
> 
> My Mother, bless her soul, Bought me my BMF for my birthday in March 1987, as I was going into the Marine Corp soon after. I have no idea (Mom can not recall) if it was purchased in 1986 or 87. The serial number is 011511. Non-serrated blade back. No "gold" thread. I had a silva compass that came with the knife, but I lost that in Panama sometime long ago. 
> 
> Unfortunetly, I am not one to save boxes, so I do not have the original box to provide any info from such. 
> I carried this BEAST in 2 combat zones during the 6 years I spent in the suck. She ain't all that pretty as I used her without restraint. Sorry for the blood stains. They just never scubbed out. 
> 
> ...


Many, many thanks, *exmc*!

Your knife is of GREAT assistance to me, as it helps to round out what I've begun to call the "transitional" blades.  By that I mean two specific (modified) blade profiles that Gerber introduced without labelling them as  different blade profiles.  Apparently they still considered them as part of what I've started calling "First-Pattern" blades.  This in spite of the fact that they are materially different from the true "first-pattern" blades AND the true "second-pattern" blades. (To explain this further would require an encyclopedia's-worth of information, which I should not post here.)

_Muchos gracias, mi amigo!_

-- _Nighteyes_

----------


## sbrault74

Hello, Nighteyes.

My father-in-law has a Gerber LMF Sawback with serial 001268. I have a few pictures, hope this helps!gerber1.jpggerber2.jpg

Also, any history on this knife would be much appreciated!

----------


## SpecWar

Sir, I have a BMF w/sawteeth, silva starter compass, and the ALICE clips, and two LMF Gerbers plain blades.  All of them are in the toy box (vault) right now.  Will get you the serial numbers and some pics hopefully before the end of the week.  I did have the compass directions, but I think they have been thrown away...

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Hello, Nighteyes.
> 
> My father-in-law has a Gerber LMF Sawback with serial 001268. I have a few pictures, hope this helps!gerber1.jpggerber2.jpg
> 
> Also, any history on this knife would be much appreciated!


Hello, and my apologies for the delay.

This is clearly a first-generation LMF knife, manufactured in the first year of production (1988).  Gerber referred to it as a Model 5940.  The very early serial number -- as best Gerber or anyone else can tell, Gerber began the serial numbering at 001001 -- strongly suggests it is the 268th LMF to be manufactured.

Beginning roughly in 1989 they switched to what I call the "second-pattern" knives (in the case of saw-backed blades, the Model 5959).

Your knife's present sentimental value is likely to exceed its actual financial value.  However, over time, this may change.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Sir, I have a BMF w/sawteeth, silva starter compass, and the ALICE clips, and two LMF Gerbers plain blades.  All of them are in the toy box (vault) right now.  Will get you the serial numbers and some pics hopefully before the end of the week.  I did have the compass directions, but I think they have been thrown away...


Thanks!  I look forward to receiving the information.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Note to all,

I have now confirmed that Gerber produced *SIX* different BMF blade profiles (three with saw teeth and three without) rather than the four (two with, two without) that they acknowledged.  As it now appears, they made the first change to the blade profiles without making a corresponding change in the model numbers.  This has resulted in a fair amount of confusion among collectors (including me).

Here are pics of the SIX blade profiles, grouped according to the presence (first pic) and absence (second pic) of saw teeth:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

[URL="Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]

For those "rarity-hunters" among you, the middle knife in the "with-sawteeth" picture is by far the scarcest -- of nearly 400 BMFs I have documented to-date, only eight of them fall into this category.

----------


## SpecWar

Daniel, my BMF was purchased the summer of 84 while stationed at Ft. Knox, Ky.  It was sold new to a service member, who returned it because he could not sharpen it for some reason.  I bought it used from the Post Exchange for $75.00.  It was complete minus the box, serial number #005011; 7 7/8” blade was scratched up but not really abused.  It has the ALICE clip attachment, Silva Sweden compass w/black thread, and diamond sharpening stone attached to the rear of the sheath.  It is like the top knife in the “with-sawteeth” photo.  I carried it up until my discharge from the Army in the spring of 87.  Both of my LMF knives were purchased via the internet from my AR-15 Forum buddies.  Both of my LMF blades measures 5 7/8” appear to be new, unsharpened, as I am second owner on both.  The serial numbers are as follows: 053655 & 053843.  I paid around $100.00 each for both knives.  I recently purchased another LMF knife from the AR-15 Forum for $105.00, serial number: 036666, it appears to have been sharpened, sheath shows a little wear with some fraying threads showing.  It is coming out of Texas.  I do not remember exactly where the other two came from.   On occasions, some BMF knives come up for sale, ranging from new in the box to greatly used on the AR-15 Forum.   Hope this helps you out!!  I would post some pics, but my camera is MIA!!!!!  Reference to your "rarity" sawtooth knife, I have seen a couple of them at the Indy 1500 Gun & Knife show in Indianapolis, Indiana.  They had price tags of $300 or more on them, up in the realm of Randall Knives.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

*SpecWar*,

First, thank you for all the information about your BMF and LMF knives.  I need to ask a couple of follow-up questions about the BMF.  I also have a couple about your LMFs, but they'll be in a later post.

First, if you can remember, what was the color of the logo on the sheath?  Based on the S/N and that the sheath had ALICE clips, I'm thinking it was gold (actually yellow) thread on a black background, like this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Second, can you recall which specific Silva compass was included?  Was it a Silva Starter like this one:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

or was it a Silva Type 12 like this one?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With that S/N it _should_ have been a Silva Starter.  If not, I'd REALLY like to know where it was originally purchased.  I know you said that you purchased it at Fort Knox as a used knife, but to date I have not seen a single knife in that S/N range with a Type 12.  There are, however, some indications that BMFs shipped to Australia, etc for retail sale may have substituted Type 12 compasses.

Now, two quandaries.  First, are you sure you purchased it in 1984? I ask because Gerber's records show the first production run of BMFs was in 1987.  The serial number on your knife marks it as being toward the end of the first year of production.

The next quandary is likely to actually be more of a typo.  You described the BMF's blade as 5 3/4".  If so, it is a full two inches shorter than it should have been; shorter than the smaller LMF.  So far, the blades of all the first- and second-generation BMFs that I've documented (the top and middle knives in both of my pics) have approximately 7 7/8" blades.

That's enough for now.  More later.  Really looking forward to your replies.

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## SpecWar

Daniel, origional post corrected, BMF blade length was 7 7/8" long, could not read my chicken scratching of what I wrote down.  Compass is the square Silva Starter with black cord as in your first pic and it did come with the knife along with the instructions which are gone.  Thread color on the BMF & LMF sheaths are dark yellow/gold, and not white as I thought they were.  Yes, I did buy the knife the spring/summer of 1984 as I got it right after I graduated from Armor Basic Training/A.I.T. at Ft. Knox as a present to myself for graduation.  I received a medical discharge Friday, February 27th of 1987, that was a Leap Year and that Friday nite I was back in Indiana.  


Hope this helps out.  

Charlie

----------


## GregAsh

Hi Daniel,

I've had mine for many years and have been considering selling it. Then I came across your bulletin.

I can give you all the details and have photos to substantiate it too. Mine is the serrated edge with the steel clip "quick-release clasp" for the broad military belt and the Recta compas in the pouch. The serial number is 015732

I am in Johannesburg in South Africa and acquired it circa 1984 / 85

Drop me a mail on *************** and then I can revert with the data you seek. The files are seemingly too big to upload.

Tell me a bit more about yourself, if you do not mind. I was a bushcraft, tracking and survival instructor in the Special forces here in South Africa, having grown up in the country in the bush and forests. I'd be interested to share more with you.

Regards,

G







> Greetings to all,
> 
> I recently joined this board, primarily due to *AR-7*'s posting about his Gerber BMF knife.  I am developing the definitive history of the Gerber BMF, and original LMF, knives for use by collectors and others.
> 
> I have been working directly with Gerber, but unfortunately their historical information can best (and most diplomatically) be described as "spotty".  So, I am now developing a knife-by-knife database.  If any of you have one or more Gerber BMF knives, and/or original Gerber LMF, knives, please help me out.
> 
> What I sorely need are (a) the serial number on the blade, (b) photos of the blade --there are four variations, (c) photos of the logo on the sheath -- there are three variations, (d) photos of the back of the sheath at the top -- there are three variations, and (e) for the BMF _only_, photos of the included compass -- there are two.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## GregAsh

I managed to use a lower resolution camera and take the pics you need. So here they are ...IMG_3882.jpgIMG_3883.jpgIMG_3884.jpgIMG_3885.jpgIMG_3888.jpg

----------


## crashdive123

Hi GregAsh - welcome to the forum.  I've removed your email address strictly as a safety precaution.  If you would like me to put it back, I certainly will - or Daniel Nighteyes can send me a PM and I can recover it to give directly to him.

You did not violate any forum rules or anything.  I removed it simply to prevent it from being picked up by the spambots.

----------


## GregAsh

Hi crashdive123,

That's fine.

Ai await any feedback, should it come from Daniel Nighteyes.

Cheers,

G

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Hi crashdive123,
> 
> That's fine.
> 
> Ai await any feedback, should it come from Daniel Nighteyes.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> G



*GregAsh*,

First, my apologies for taking so long to respond.  I have been away from this board for quite a while.

The blade profile of your BMF is clearly one of the "first-pattern".  The serial number on the blade, and the Bianchi clip and "silver" logo on the sheath, strongly suggests it left the Gerber factory some time during the second year of production -- I'd guess earlier rather than later.  The Silva Starter compass is also consistent with this, although they were used for quite a bit longer.

What is even more interesting to me is your the corroboration that these knives were available for purchase as early as 1984.  My contact at Gerber said they were first available in 1987.

Again, sorry for the delay.  Your knife is now in my data-base.

-- *Nighteyes*

PS:

*Crashdive123*, it is okay to send *GregAsh* my email address.

-- *N.E.*

----------


## crashdive123

I'll PM you his.

----------


## Bearslayer

Mine is serial number 054338, non-serrated, bead blasted, has a "MADE IN USA" under the gerber Legendary blades logo. Never used to date, but thinking of using it to dispatch an alligator this weekend in SC.
---Bearslayer

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

*Bearslayer*,

If you're still around, I hope it means either that (a) you sobered up and thought better of the above statement, or that (b) no alligators were stupid - or hungry - enough to take you up on same.  Otherwise, you're likely to be reading this from the safety & comfort of a hospital bed where you're displaying an obvious shortage of certain critical body appendages...

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

Do you happen to know what the range on the serial numbers were for the first year of production for the Gerber BMF?  Thank you for your help

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Do you happen to know what the range on the serial numbers were for the first year of production for the Gerber BMF?  Thank you for your help


If you have the original sheath, the best way is to look at the type of metal belt clip(s).  Though this is not absolutely hard-and-fast, _its looking very much like_ only the first-year knives came in sheaths with detachable ALICE clips (click on the pics for larger views):

111 First Belt Clip - Removable ALICE Clips.jpg
The ALICE clips are sewn onto a strip of webbing, which fastens with a snap.  The snap is inside the sheath's  belt loop.

112 Detail - Removable ALICE Clips on first-type sheath.jpg

I used to think that another distinction was the simple gold-on-black logo.  Now I'm not so sure. Lately I've come across some sheaths with this logo, but with the Bianchi clip instead of ALICE clips.  Not many of them, but enough to cause some head-scratching here at _Casa Nighteyes_.

104 First Logo.jpg


With all that said, my BEST-GUESS is that first-year BMFs have serial numbers from 001001 up through about 011700 or so.  But don't go carving that into stone just yet...

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

Mine has the gold stitching and the clips are different than the clips you have in this picture. They pull out and go over the belt. And I have the BMF sawtooth. I will send you pics soon. Oklahoma cowboy

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Mine has the gold stitching and the clips are different than the clips you have in this picture. They pull out and go over the belt. And I have the BMF sawtooth. I will send you pics soon. Oklahoma cowboy


For the stitching, be sure it is the gold thread ONLY -- later logos had a more-complex pattern that used both gold and "silver" thread, like this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The clip you describe is the Bianchi clip, like this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It was designed for the Bianchi UM-84 military belt holster (1911 and Beretta 92) and, AFAIK, has been on all military belt holsters since. You'll also find it on some military knife/bayonet sheaths either as "original equipment" or a later add-on option.  I think the Bianchi clip is far better than ALICE clips, but then we all know that opinions are like... um, er, ah... noses, 'cause everybody's got one.


The other critical piece of information is the serial number, found on the blade just below the "BMF" designation.

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

Check this LMF out it is on EBAY right now and has a different handle than  you show for the LMFslmt 2.jpgLMT.jpg

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

Here are the pics of my knife so what does the serial number show?DSCN0331.jpgDSCN0332.jpg

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

Daniel here are some better pictures of the LMF that has serial numbers with a strange handle. rusty 3.jpgrusty.jpg

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Daniel here are some better pictures of the LMF that has serial numbers with a strange handle. rusty 3.jpgrusty.jpg


Ah, I see the problem!  My pics are showing Gerber *BMF* knives. Because said knife is an original Gerber *LMF*, the handle isn't at all strange unless there's something that's not showing in the pic.  And BTW, its a first-year-of-production knife.  I know this because Gerber only produced this blade profile for one year!

Now, as for your BMF, it is clearly one that has the longer (8 inches or so), "Third-Pattern" blade.  When contrasted with the knife's serial number, the sheath's gold-and-silver-on-black logo strongly suggests that it is not original to the knife.

Sorry that I cannot be more specific at the moment.  My desktop computer fried on me the day before yesterday, and my knife records are on there.  I'm not at all worried 'cause I've got 'em all backed up, but until I get another "big ol' computer" (I'm using my tiny l'il notebook for the moment) I can't access them.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

Nighteyes I was afraid I didnt have the right sheath with my BMF. When you get your notes back let me know what sheath my BMF serial number 012799 should have. Should it be all gold stiching and different Alice clips. I had a Knife dealer ask me where the pins were. I am not sure what that meant.

----------


## Bushman

> Ahhh, yes.  The Quest.
> 
> 
> 
> Gerber records make no mention of a "fifth model", and since it has characteristics similar to a "First-Pattern" blade, my present speculation is that they did not distinguish this modification from the original.  (Sorta like Ontario has done with their Mark 3 Mod 0 knives.)
> 
> H-m-m-m-m-m-m.


Daniel, 

speakin of which....*ONTARIO..........Mk 3 Mod O knives*......whats the 'story' on these??? Just recently acquired one........suposedly made for the SEALs...true or marketing hype ??  Mine is also marked '2V376'......serial number or not ??

Harry

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Daniel, 
> 
> speakin of which....*ONTARIO..........Mk 3 Mod O knives*......whats the 'story' on these??? Just recently acquired one........suposedly made for the SEALs...true or marketing hype ??  Mine is also marked '2V376'......serial number or not ??
> 
> Harry


*Bushman,*

First, the disclaimer:  I am by no means well-versed in the Mark 3 Mod 0 knife.  Now, with that said, "SEAL Knife" is incorrect.  They are general utility knives, which I believe are (or were -- again, not well-versed in them) issued to a whole danged lot of folks.  My original statement had to do with the fact that, although they modified the original blade profile, they kept on referring to them as "Mod 0."

The *2V376* marking is not a serial number. Both of my new-in-the-box Mark 3 Mod 0 knives have the same marking.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Nighteyes I was afraid I didnt have the right sheath with my BMF. When you get your notes back let me know what sheath my BMF serial number 012799 should have. Should it be all gold stiching and different Alice clips. I had a Knife dealer ask me where the pins were. I am not sure what that meant.


*Oklahoma cowboy*,

First, I'm pretty sure the knife dealer was confusing your BMF with a Buck 184 "Buckmaster".  The 184s came with a pair of grappling pins that screwed into the guard, which people frequently removed and then misplaced.  The knives were contemporary competitors, and both came with Silva Type 12 compasses.

Here is a Buck 184 on eBay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buck-Model-1...item19d6d6dfa6

Now, as to the appropriate sheath for your BMF:  It should have the silver-on-black logo, and a Bianchi belt clip on the back.  It should also have a Silva Type 12 compass.  Unfortunately, both sheath and compass are extremely hard to find.  Knives are durable while sheaths are not, and compasses are easily broken or lost.

Hope this helps!

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Now, as for your BMF, it is clearly one that has the longer (8 inches or so), "Third-Pattern" blade.


Correction -- that should have read "9 inches or so".

--* N.E.*

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

N.E. 
Thank you, that helps a lot. I have the starter compass and I have seen a couple of the type 12 compass but they fetch a high price. I had wondered if the 184 is what the dealer was talking about because it comes with a type 12 compass too. I just got another 9in BMF in and it has the all white stiching but not sure it is the right knife for it. The knife serial is 031997. I think it should be in the gold and white sheath and my BMF 012799 should go with the 031997 sheath. I hope you are writing a book about all of this. It could be very useful to a lot of collectors. Thank you again for you help N.E
OK cowboy

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> N.E. 
> Thank you, that helps a lot. I have the starter compass and I have seen a couple of the type 12 compass but they fetch a high price. I had wondered if the 184 is what the dealer was talking about because it comes with a type 12 compass too. I just got another 9in BMF in and it has the all white stiching but not sure it is the right knife for it. The knife serial is 031997. I think it should be in the gold and white sheath and my BMF 012799 should go with the 031997 sheath. I hope you are writing a book about all of this. It could be very useful to a lot of collectors. Thank you again for you help N.E
> OK cowboy


*OK Cowboy*,

Three things:

First, if the Silva Starter compass you have is an *original*, and you'd like to have an also-original Silva Type 12, let's talk!  An original looks _exactly_ like this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Second, and oddly enough, your new Gerber BMF is already in my database!  I got the information from a Worthpoint listing some time back.  Not sure what you meant by "all white stitching" -- do you refer to the logo?  If so, that's the correct logo for a knife in that serial number range.

Like this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Third, it is definitely my goal to publish my findings in some way, for the benefit of other collectors.  Though it _may_ be in booklet form, 'tis far more likely to be some kind of website or web page.  I'm just getting to the point that I'd be comfortable "publishing" a first-draft version of the data online, with the understanding that NOTHING should yet be carved into stone.  So far I have records covering 411 BMFs, and 184 original LMFs.  Though Gerber can neither confirm nor deny it, my search has consistently suggested that the BMFs outsold the LMFs by a factor of about 2 to 1.  That's unfortunate because, in my decidedly personal opinion, the original LMF is a much more usable knife.

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

Thank you again Nighteyes. I do want an orginal type 12 compass.
silva starter.jpg This is my Silva starter compass I have. I think its orginal. It needs a cord but I am not sure what kind to purchase for it. Private message me on the type 12. I dont want to spend a whole lot of money. I did mean white stiching on the Logo. If you have it in your database do you want a picture of it?
*Thanks again Cowboy*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Thank you again Nighteyes. I do want an orginal type 12 compass.
> silva starter.jpg This is my Silva starter compass I have. I think its orginal. It needs a cord but I am not sure what kind to purchase for it. Private message me on the type 12. I dont want to spend a whole lot of money.


Your compass certainly looks like an original Starter.  Most Silva compasses that were packaged with BMFs had brass chains instead of cords -- just like yours -- so I wouldn't be too worried on that count.

Will PM you to work up a trade.

----------


## Lost Bob

Nighteyes I have the BMF 9in saw back 035174 with the white stitching and the bianchi clips.  Mine was missing the compass when I bought it, but there is a pouch for it and there is a shapner on the back.  There is one of the Austrailian models (035980) up for sale on ebay as of the 19th that also did not come with a compass.   I can try to get pics if you need them but that would be when my wife is around to help lol.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Nighteyes I have the BMF 9in saw back 035174 with the white stitching and the bianchi clips.  Mine was missing the compass when I bought it, but there is a pouch for it and there is a shapner on the back.  There is one of the Austrailian models (035980) up for sale on ebay as of the 19th that also did not come with a compass.   I can try to get pics if you need them but that would be when my wife is around to help lol.


Thanks, *Lost Bob*.  I will add your knife to my database.  Already have the one you mentioned that's on eBay.  That Seller has been selling a lot of 'em over the past couple of years.  I have corresponded with her.

AFAIK, all the BMFs came from Gerber with a compass -- those that seem to have come without a compass were probably previously-owned or the victim of pilferage.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Folks,

Over the years I have managed to collect quite a number of Gerber BMFs, original LMFs, and even a couple of Mark IIs. Quite frankly, I need to thin them out a bit.

Were I to post a few of them -- the less-than-perfect ones of course -- as being up for sale, would there be any interest on this Board?  Should I decide to post them, of course, I would detail each/every wart and blemish and shortcoming.

What say you?

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

> Folks,
> 
> Over the years I have managed to collect quite a number of Gerber BMFs, original LMFs, and even a couple of Mark IIs. Quite frankly, I need to thin them out a bit.
> 
> Were I to post a few of them -- the less-than-perfect ones of course -- as being up for sale, would there be any interest on this Board?  Should I decide to post them, of course, I would detail each/every wart and blemish and shortcoming.
> 
> What say you?


I may be interested.

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

I purchased another BMF its serial number is 008785 is that one in your database?

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

No it isn't, though I have "near-misses" both above and below that number. Line inserted, awaiting pics and descriptions.  Thanks!

----------


## Doc Holiday

> Hi Nighteyes... I have one, first year of production I think. Has the sawtooth blade back. Serial number is 003775, with a "SILVA" Swedish compass. No military type clip of sheath back, rectangular logo, lt brown thread on black. Still want pics?


Hello all, I found this forum while reserching information on the Gerber BMF, I had one that I purchased while in the USMC, and after using it in combat operations during Desert Shield/Desert Storm (1990-1991), had to sell it. Now over 20 years later, my fiance' found and purchased one for me for Christmas! The serial number is 048180, non-sawtooth blade, non-military belt clip sheath, type 12 Swedish compass, Yellow or gold "Gerber" rectangular logo with the "Legendary Blades", "Made In U.S.A ", sword, stone, and stitching in white thread. The sheath has the sharpening stone attached to bottom back half with the black snap cover over it. This entire system, knife, sheath, compass, and stone are complete and in EXCELLENT condition, really, it all looks BRAND NEW, I even have the original box! Please let me know if you would like any pictures and where to send them!

----------


## Snackpak1

Hello! Just registered on the site after seeing this thread about the BMF. I was doing some research on replacement sheaths for one of my BMFs. The original Gerber sheath is causing the knife to rust?? This is even after i've washed it multiple times & let it dry out completely for several days. The sheath was bought used (with no knife) & looks like a knife was left to rust inside the sheath before i bought it....sheath has rust stains inside it.

Nighteyes, i may be able to help you on your quest for BMF info as i have several myself. I have several pictures but, none that have the s/n showing. I can take some more in the next few days & send them your way if that helps you. Let me know. On another note, i have every version of BMF you show except for the smaller saw tooth in the middle. With that said, i would be VERY interested if you have one of those you would like to sell. It doesn't have to be a perfect 10 either. Thanks for the good info & like i said, let me know if i can help. Rob

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Hello! Just registered on the site after seeing this thread about the BMF. I was doing some research on replacement sheaths for one of my BMFs. The original Gerber sheath is causing the knife to rust?? This is even after i've washed it multiple times & let it dry out completely for several days. The sheath was bought used (with no knife) & looks like a knife was left to rust inside the sheath before i bought it....sheath has rust stains inside it.
> 
> Nighteyes, i may be able to help you on your quest for BMF info as i have several myself. I have several pictures but, none that have the s/n showing. I can take some more in the next few days & send them your way if that helps you. Let me know. On another note, i have every version of BMF you show except for the smaller saw tooth in the middle. With that said, i would be VERY interested if you have one of those you would like to sell. It doesn't have to be a perfect 10 either. Thanks for the good info & like i said, let me know if i can help. Rob


*Snackpak1 (Rob)*,

Three topics:

First, on the issue of the original sheath causing the knife to rust, etc, I have noted that as well, as have several people with whom I have corresponded.  In fact, I have two recently-acquired BMFs and an original LMF that have demonstrated this phenomenon to me, personally.  The only way to prevent further problems, I have found, is to (1) keep the blades amply oiled, (2) rub them down periodically with a cloth to remove the "leftover" rust and used-up oil, then reapply new oil, and (3) never put the blades back into their original sheaths.  This truly sux, but so far its the only way to make the best of a bad situation.

Second, I am always interested in adding knives to my database.  Serial Numbers, of course, are vital.  When you're ready to send pics, just send me a Private Message (PM).  Include your email address and I'll send you mine.

Third, the only BMF you don't have is by far the "rarest" of them all.  I only have one, and I ain't lettin' go of it for love nor money!  [That's an old Deep-South phrase. Heh-heh-heh!]

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Hello all, I found this forum while reserching information on the Gerber BMF, I had one that I purchased while in the USMC, and after using it in combat operations during Desert Shield/Desert Storm (1990-1991), had to sell it. Now over 20 years later, my fiance' found and purchased one for me for Christmas! The serial number is 048180, non-sawtooth blade, non-military belt clip sheath, type 12 Swedish compass, Yellow or gold "Gerber" rectangular logo with the "Legendary Blades", "Made In U.S.A ", sword, stone, and stitching in white thread. The sheath has the sharpening stone attached to bottom back half with the black snap cover over it. This entire system, knife, sheath, compass, and stone are complete and in EXCELLENT condition, really, it all looks BRAND NEW, I even have the original box! Please let me know if you would like any pictures and where to send them!


*Doc Holiday,*

Of course I would love to have pics and descriptions of your knife/knives.  Since posting email addresses in such a public forum is not a good idea, simply send me a Private Message (PM) containing your email address, and I will respond with mine.

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Subdood

Nighteyes, 
        Just joined as I saw this thread on LMFs and BMFs.  I have an LMF that I bought back in the late 1980s. It has the saw back and original sheath. I will dig it out and post pics as soon as possible. Good luck on the "quest"!

----------


## Winter

You could all post the pics for the rest of us to see.

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

bmf2 004.jpgbmf2 006.jpg    Sorry It took so long to get to you Nighteyes. I was gone over the holidays.

----------


## Oklahoma cowboy

One other thing to note about this Gerver BMF is it has an 8 inch instead of the 9 inch.

----------


## 6p4hemi

nighteyes,
i would like to question your rarest variant bmf knife. yes the middle sawback in picture is the rarest of the sawbacks, but my records (going off memory) spans 2k serial numbers. i also have had 5 non sawback bmf variants which includes the cs (cutlery shoppe). please do not correct my grammar, i missed that day in school. i believe the rarest bmf would be the 8 inch sawback without teeth. unfortunately i can not access my records on my flash drive do to now owning mac's. i will have to see if i could down load a program or try at work. i have many pictures and data base with serial numbers and condition as most of my records are from ebay. 089.jpg078.jpg077.jpg076.jpg
some pictures of the knives i have minus the cutlery shoppe mark (sold)
nighteyes, it is nice to know im not the only bmf, lmf sicko out there  :Wink:

----------


## 6p4hemi

okay,
backing my memory up with pictures. i have about 350 pictures with serial numbers (bmf and lfm). i used serial numbers for the .jpg identification. here are the 8 inch sawback with rounded edge by the tang. serials span over 2k.

bmf 027246.jpgbmf 029655.jpg i have many others of this variant in between and my flow chart has more than what i have in pictures. (when i get it open)

----------


## 6p4hemi

wow,
i have seven non sawback variants on record, first will be 3 variations of the 8 inch.

bmf 008433.jpgbmf 023744.jpgbmf 030028.jpg

2 variations of the 9 inch.

bmf 026131.jpgbmf 046897.jpg

----------


## 6p4hemi

2 variations of the first produced 9 inch, cutlery shoppe originally advertised as the predator as seen in the above add from a magazine.

bmf CS0115.jpgbmf CS0503.jpg

my brother bought his first bmf in 87-88. he sold it to me about 1-2 years later because he needed the money. the running joke was he had to sell his survival knife to survive. i have to guess it was 2002-03 when he told me how much they were selling for on the bay. i listed it and he saw it. well, he seemed bummed about it and i removed it. on the positive, i started collection gerber knives at that point. i could never find and data on the bmf and lmf's like you could on other military style gerbers. so, i started at a time i had more time than money. now i have neither (kids) gotta love em though. so daniel, finding your post lights an old flame. until tonight. i thought i was the only one who thought of doing this.

thanks, and i will return.

by the way, i gave that knife back to my brother for christmas about 5 years ago and he has still has it today. complete and original.

----------


## 6p4hemi

i read in a magazine that the bottom non-sawback knife was made per request and would be or could be collectable at the time of production. i also read that only a couple hundred were made in that variation. other than proto types and the two others with serial numbers you have info on, my belief was that this was the least produced production knife.

078.jpg

all my info is from memory or these pictures i could access. i will have to find these magazines to properly quote from them.

----------


## 6p4hemi

daniel,
could you give me the lowest and highest serial number of the knife that you have record of the sawback cut blade without teeth.
thanks,
john

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> One other thing to note about this Gerver BMF is it has an 8 inch instead of the 9 inch.


Yes, it does.  The way the false edge was cut into the blade told me that.  And I picked up the S/N from eBay.  Thanks.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> i read in a magazine that the bottom non-sawback knife was made per request and would be or could be collectable at the time of production. i also read that only a couple hundred were made in that variation. other than proto types and the two others with serial numbers you have info on, my belief was that this was the least produced production knife.


*6p4hemi*,

My data (which includes, btw, several pre-production prototypes) strongly suggests differently.  Would love to see/examine your data once you regain access to it.

Have now also identified what may be the rarest sheath -- one with the Silver-on-Black logo _and_ ALICE clips.  Out of 450 or so examples, have only come across four of 'em. Preliminary data suggests they are "scattered" across the more-or-less simultaneous logo transition  (_Gold-on-Black_ to _Silver-on-Black_), and clip transition (from two ALICE clips to one Bianchi clip).


-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> daniel,
> could you give me the lowest and highest serial number of the knife that you have record of the sawback cut blade without teeth.
> thanks,
> john


*John*,

Will be happy to comply, once I understand the specifics of your question. "Sawback cut blade without teeth" seems, to me at least, to be a contradiction in terms.

-- *N.E.*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Folks,

The Sandy Hook Elementary tragedy really got to me, in a way that nothing else has done before. As a result I have been extremely upset/angry, to the point that I have said some things on this Forum that perhaps I should not have said. The technical term is "displaced emotion" -- there being no more suitable target, I dumped them here. Please understand that my problem hasn't anything to do with any of you.

I'm voluntarily withdrawing from these boards - at least for a while.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Mad Max

Hi Nighteyes

Even I live on the other side of the big pond (Denmark), this forum trigged me to join in. 
I´ve been collecting knifes and bayonets the last 35 years. Gerber and Anton Wingen Bowies are my favorites. 
My BMF has the non sagged blade with serial # 046671, Compass marked: Silva Type 12 Sweden, Diamond stone on the back, sheet with yellow writing. Knife was bought 1993/94 in Norway, to be used as a hunting/outdoor knife.  
My LMF has the same type of blade Serial # 044920, sheet with yellow writing. Bought in Denmark 1994/95. If you need more info, just let me know.
Unfortunatly my pictures seems to large (MBit) to fill in here, but if you are interested and have a e-mail address, I can send some.
Have a good one.
Cheers
Mad Max

----------


## Eric the Red

Daniel, I own 9 BMFs, one of each model, plus a couple of duplicates.  However,there was in fact, a SEVENTH,  BMF. I own one. It was marketed as the "Predator". It has the 9 inch blade, no saw teeth, and, NO top blade guard, instead, has 1.5 inches of gimping. The serial number on mine is stamped, CS0216. I bought it in the mid-80s from The Cutlery Shoppe, in Boise, Idaho. I heard that the "CS" stood for Cutlery Shoppe, but I have never confirmed that. I hope this bit of info helps, and not add to any confusion. The BMF is a great knife, and a beautiful design. It's too bad Gerber stopped production. Yours truly, Eric.

----------


## bugeater

sometime in the early 80's I bought a BMF from a neighbor who worked in the gerber factory.  I told him what I wanted and the next day he brought me a BMF without sawteeth w/sheath.  $80.oo  (wish I had bought 10 of them now).  it has serial # 010819  it has a silver Gerber logo on the sheath.  A silva starter compass (sweden) and brown stitching on the top of the sheath.  This knife has been used for carving up many elk and deer.  I find it a valuable tool in the field and will not part with it.  The blade is 7 3/4" from hilt to tip and has developed a light mottle from minor rust (never store in the sheath) I now oil it well with sticky chain lube and wrap it in a heavy MRE bag for storage.  hope this helps  bugeater

----------


## Emtiv334

I have an LMF, if anyone is interested...

----------


## Rick

If you mean you'd like to sell it that's not allowed on the forum until you have a minimum number of posts.

----------


## AYBABTU

Daniel Nighteyes and Eric the Red,
I own a BMF knife serial number CS0141 and it is as Eric has described. No saw back but about 1.5 inches of gimping, probably for thumb grip while cutting. It has a sheath with no Gerber logo on the front and a stamped Gerber logo on the back.
The overall length is 14 9/16 inches with an 8 7/8 inch blade. I bought it in Taos, NM in the mid to late 1980s.
It is in excellent condition.
AYBABTU

----------


## Beretta692

Hi Guys, a newbie here from the UK. I saw this thread and had to register and reply. I have an early BMF Predator, purchased brand new here in the UK in the mid 1980s. The knife has had very little use and is of the same type described by 'Eric the Red' above. Mine has the serial number CS0188. It didn't come with a compass and has no logo on the front of the sheath. It still has the diamond sharpening stone attached to the rear of the sheath. The serial number is very close to Erics too. I hope this information is of interest. Please PM me if you'd like me to send some pictures. All the best.

----------


## MichaelZWilliamson

Greetings.  I had one of these, stolen in a burglary.

This information covers a lot of the basics:

cutlerscoveDOTcom/survival-knives/gerber-bmf3.htm




> Gerber BMF Basic Multi-Function Survival Knife System that is near mint, not sharpened, and is an early model with a shorter blade and different grind than the models that came out during the last years of production. This one is serial number 015320 which means it came out in the first year of production, which was 1986. It was probably made at the end of the first year. It has the chisel tooth saw on the blade spine. It is a beauty and very heavy duty!
> 
> Recent addition Gerber BMF
> 
> First year of production: Compare this model specs of 13" overall with a 8" modified clip point stainless blade with the specs of the last production model. 
> 
> Last production model: It was Gerber's largest knife at 14.5 inches overall, 5/32 inch thick, with a 8-3/4 inch modified clip point 440-A stainless at the end of production around 1998. See comparison photos below. 
> 
> The black Cordura sheath comes complete with a belt loop and leg strap assembly. It has military belt metal hooks (Alice clips) and has a diamond sharpener attached to the back side. It has a pouch for extra storage and comes with a Silva compass made in Sweden. The Alice clips are not removable. This knife was very popular during Desert Storm.
> ...



I don't know that the dates are correct.  The alloy is.  I got one of the Cutlery Shoppe licensed pieces:

michaelzwilliamsonDOTcom/images/gerber_bmf.jpg

Which is an inch longer, has no back quillon, and was $159 in 1987 when I was on active duty.

Mine was SN #250 or so from that production run, which was, IIRC, 1000 blades.

----------


## Shep

Hello, I bought a Gerber BMF when on leave in the army (British army stationed in Belize)' I bought it somewhere in a mall in Miami, and used it often in the jungle when on patrol etc. The serial number is 021188, the compass is a Silva "starter" graduated in degrees (not mils like I'm used to). Unfortunately the sheath fell to bits after a few years. When I am able, I will try and get some photos on here for you.

----------


## MichaelZWilliamson

Thanks to the internet, I found a replacement. Ironically from the person whose photo I used as a sample. Seems he had two.

----------


## MKCMUSTANG

Hi Daniel, 
Just got my first BMF today and am about to purchase a second. Your pics of the 6 types of BMF's is no longer visible so I can't see which one you were referring to as being the most scarce. Please let me know as I became an instant fan of this blade when I received my first one!

MKCMUSTANG

----------


## MKCMUSTANG

Had another question....How rare are the OD green LMF's? I've seen an LMF 1 with an OD green handle and sheath for sale recently. It's identical to the black version and has no saw teeth.

----------


## Rick

Daniel hasn't logged on in almost a year.

----------


## subwoofer

> Daniel hasn't logged on in almost a year.


And a pity that is too, as I am a BMF fan with an unused one in fresh out of the box condition, and currently negotiating purchasing a second. I was hoping this thread might be the ultimate BMF reference.

----------


## subwoofer

Here are the only photos I have right now of my BMF amongst a few other blades:

Buck Woodsman, Wilkinson Sword Hunter, Gerber BMF, SOG Northwest Hunter, Wilkinson Sword Utility

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## MichaelZWilliamson

Mine badly wants to rust.  I bead blasted it clean, and keep it oiled and out of the sheath

----------


## subwoofer

> Mine badly wants to rust.  I bead blasted it clean, and keep it oiled and out of the sheath


So I have read. It seems many of these want to rust. I have kept mine in its sheath since day one. Every now and then it gets a wipe with a silicone cloth and not even the merest hint of trying to rust.

----------


## hunkersabre

My girl friend has a BMF that is from Cutterly Shoppe, the 9" blade version with the gimping, believe that's what it was called here, on it. Serial N0, CS0428. The sheath also does not have the Gerber logo on the front and has no compass with it. 

Interesting and informative thread.

----------


## Irishvp

Hello, just read your post, I own a BMF from 1990's  in excellent condition. #034741. I bought it somewhere in the Boston area.

----------


## hunter63

Well boys....Welcome......But the OP hasn't been around for over a year.
There is an Intro section if y'all want to jump in....still seems to be some interest in this thread over the years....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## Tokwan

Nope..I only have a small mini Gerber folding knife which I have misplaced somewhere . It costs about US$10 and the Bear Grylls Gerber paracord knife which was made in China which came with a 3' feet length paracord although it stated 45"...That's about all the Gerber knife I can take,.Stop with Gerber immediately after that.

----------


## defense1

I have a BMF I got it new in the late 80's or early 90's and have used it all these years and it's still a great knife. Serial number is 026304 and the compass is a Silva type 12 Sweden. Hope this helps you outNCM_0030.jpgNCM_0031.jpgNCM_0032.jpgNCM_0033.jpgNCM_0034.jpg

----------


## hunter63

> Well boys....Welcome......But the OP hasn't been around for over a year.
> There is an Intro section if y'all want to jump in....still seems to be some interest in this thread over the years....
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions





> I have a BMF I got it new in the late 80's or early 90's and have used it all these years and it's still a great knife. Serial number is 026304 and the compass is a Silva type 12 Sweden. Hope this helps you outNCM_0030.jpgNCM_0031.jpgNCM_0032.jpgNCM_0033.jpgNCM_0034.jpg


I'm gonna repeat the intro invitation..........

----------


## Larry427

Nighteyes, This is Larry427 in CO. I still have 6-7 of the original Gerber LMF's and I will get pic and info for you.  Larry

----------


## Rick

Doesn't anyone read posts? Daniel hasn't been around for over a year.

----------


## Batch

Rick, Daniel has replied to every post in this thread...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

The last time he logged on was August 22, 2014. Before that it was in 2013. If folks post something to him expecting a reply then they will have a long wait.

----------


## Batch

I was being facetious.
 But...




> If folks post something to him expecting a reply then they will have a long wait.


So, your saying there's a chance?  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

There's always a chance. That's why Hunter keeps the light on for Ruth.

----------


## DBC

I have an original LMF, serial number 010303. Matt silver metal finish with a black Krayton rubber (?) handle grip.  I think that I bought it in South Africa where I was living at the time. It has the straight edge and no sawback. The sheath is the original in black, military style with multiple options for putting on a belt, including a metal quick clip designed for military belts of the early '80s, also has the black cord at the bottom for tying to a leg, and the mini accessory strap with 2 brass press studs around the body of the sheath. Not sure how to attach photos as new to using forums.

----------


## DBC

For Oklahoma Cowboy on post page 3 - My LMF has the same handle but with the flat back blade. My sheath looks the same, but I was able to catch the corrosion before it became this bad.

----------


## hunter63

> And a pity that is too, as I am a BMF fan with an unused one in fresh out of the box condition, and currently negotiating purchasing a second. I was hoping this thread might be the ultimate BMF reference.


Original poster last post was 02-01-13....

Seems this thread pops up in a search?......so suberwoofer I think you are getting your wish......Where ever you are.
I don't think I have ever seen as many "one a done" post in one thread...ever.

Must be good stuff, Boys.....Keep it coming.
Welcome.

----------


## Bobh611

I just read your post and are you still looking for serial numbers and photos of the BMF. In have a BMF I bought new in the 80's I know you posted this March 2012 and maybe you've completed your research

----------


## hunter63

Daniel hasn't been around for some time........but judging by the first posters that show up , seems this is popping up, when the question is asked.
Hopefully y'all's input will help some one out.

----------


## dullment

I purchased my BMF in 1987, Serial Number: 20499

IMG_3952.jpgIMG_3953.jpgIMG_3955.jpg

----------


## Paramour208

> Daniel hasn't been around for some time.......



Hello all,

This is my first post on the forum and I'm afraid it is to deliver terrible news.

While attempting to contact Daniel and add my knife info to his database, I inadvertently reached his son. The reason Daniel has not been on the forum lately is that he passed last summer after losing a battle with pancreatic cancer. His son asked me to convey this information to the forum members. He also asked me to tell everyone that they are at a loss at this time as to what to with Daniel's work and would welcome any suggestions.

Again I am sorry that I have to deliver this news to you all. According to his post, and the replies to them that I have read, he seemed like a friendly and well respected member here.

Errol

----------


## hunter63

> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum and I'm afraid it is to deliver terrible news.
> 
> While attempting to contact Daniel and add my knife info to his database, I inadvertently reached his son. The reason Daniel has not been on the forum lately is that he passed last summer after losing a battle with pancreatic cancer. His son asked me to convey this information to the forum members. He also asked me to tell everyone that they are at a loss at this time as to what to with Daniel's work and would welcome any suggestions.
> 
> Again I am sorry that I have to deliver this news to you all. According to his post, and the replies to them that I have read, he seemed like a friendly and well respected member here.
> 
> Errol


Errol.....
Welcome to the forum....and thanks for a heads up.
Actually a member that joined back in December....Spooky Ol' Joe....did drop by and past on that information.
Only stuck around for a few days....?

Did some business with Daniel and enjoyed his posts....and is missed.
Again, Thanks for the news....most f the time people don't take the time to cover those basses.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...7771-Hello-All!

----------


## Paramour208

> Errol.....
> Welcome to the forum....and thanks for a heads up.
> Actually a member that joined back in December....Spooky Ol' Joe....did drop by and past on that information.
> Only stuck around for a few days....?
> 
> Did some business with Daniel and enjoyed his posts....and is missed.
> Again, Thanks for the news....most f the time people don't take the time to cover those basses.


Thank you for the welcome. It is a shame to lose good people, but it is nice sometimes to 'meet' someone through their legacy of post every now and then. 
Take care.

----------


## skynet

Hello to all. I am trying to find pictures of all 6 BMF blade profiles like the ones previously found on page 3 of this post. I used to have em but they were lost in the cloud. 
If anyone has a copy of those two pics or any other pics displaying all 6 profiles I would very much appreciate if you could re post for me. 
Fingers crossed. Thanks in advance.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hello to all. I am trying to find pictures of all 6 BMF blade profiles like the ones previously found on page 3 of this post. I used to have em but they were lost in the cloud. 
> If anyone has a copy of those two pics or any other pics displaying all 6 profiles I would very much appreciate if you could re post for me. 
> Fingers crossed. Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately the pictures you are looking for (if they were posted by Daniel) are no longer available.  Sadly, some time ago we received a message that he had passed away.

----------


## hunter63

I guess Daniel will be remembered for this thread......

Did a search on BMF blade profiles on Google images....Daniels avatar shows up a refers back to this thread. 
Kinda fitting.

----------


## skynet

> Unfortunately the pictures you are looking for (if they were posted by Daniel) are no longer available.  Sadly, some time ago we received a message that he had passed away.


I'm very sorry to hear that. Thank you for bringing me up to speed.

R.I.P. Daniel

----------


## Rknight45

First post new member, i own several Gerber knives, i have a gerber BMF serial 009797, plain non-serrated blade, blade appears to measure 7 3/4 ", overall 13 1/2".  It has silva startercompass, alice attachment clips, mine has no gerber tag.
Trying to find any info about year of manufacture, etc
Thanks for any info

----------


## crashdive123

> First post new member, i own several Gerber knives, i have a gerber BMF serial 009797, plain non-serrated blade, blade appears to measure 7 3/4 ", overall 13 1/2".  It has silva startercompass, alice attachment clips, mine has no gerber tag.
> Trying to find any info about year of manufacture, etc
> Thanks for any info


I'm not sure that anyone here can help.  Sadly, sometime ago we received word that the OP of this thread had passed.  Your best bet may be to contact Gerber.

----------


## crazychicken

I see that NIGHTEYES was doing research on Gerber BMFs. I have had one for quite a while. It has been very well traveled doing what it was originally designed to do AND I owe it considerably. Serial #040233. It has the sawback and even though it has been used on "softer material" several times there isn't a mark on it. For what it means to me personally it WILL be in my casket. ONE HELL OF A PARTNER.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome...from Wisconsin.

----------


## crashdive123

> I see that NIGHTEYES was doing research on Gerber BMFs. I have had one for quite a while. It has been very well traveled doing what it was originally designed to do AND I owe it considerably. Serial #040233. It has the sawback and even though it has been used on "softer material" several times there isn't a mark on it. For what it means to me personally it WILL be in my casket. ONE HELL OF A PARTNER.


Don't know if his found the same fate as yours, but sadly he passed away some time back.

----------


## hunter63

You know....
A disclaimer added to the OP explaining the fact that Danial Nighteyes as passed on....so the thread is here as a service to anyone interested in Gerber Knives....but anyone with an interest, is welcome to post ....may be a nice touch.

Just a thought.

----------


## crashdive123

Done............

----------


## crazychicken

Thank you HUNTER63 and CRASHDIVE123 for the welcome and the update. Every time an AMERICAN PATRIOT passes the world is lesser for it.
GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS AND THEIR FAMILIES!!   YESTERDAY, TODAY, AND HEAVEN PLEASE HELP US, TOMORROW.

----------


## hunter63

> Done............



Thanks....I think it will help.

----------


## hunter63

> Thank you HUNTER63 and CRASHDIVE123 for the welcome and the update. Every time an AMERICAN PATRIOT passes the world is lesser for it.
> GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS AND THEIR FAMILIES!!   YESTERDAY, TODAY, AND HEAVEN PLEASE HELP US, TOMORROW.


Yes agreed.....

----------


## AYBABTU

Ive also observed the in sheath rusting corrosion problem. My solution is to use a good coating of Rem Oil and wrap the blade completely in wax paper. I then coat the outside of the wax paper in order to treat the inside of the sheath. I can keep the knife and blade together.

----------


## MD73

I just signed up to see the pictures. Thanks for your work Mr Nighteyes and Rest In Peace.

----------

